
Does the climate crisis violate the rights of those yet to be born - blue_devil
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/oct/01/bad-ancestors-climate-crisis-democracy
======
algaeontoast
This is incredibly idiotic. I support societal change to reduce the impact of
climate change, however, what this article argues is not part of the solution
and just stymies efforts that actually have potential to make change happen.

